# Chia Seed recipe :)



## annapurna (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been experimenting with chia seeds and made this nifty little flan/pudding. Try it and see if you like it. http://ybenner.wordpress.com/2011/12/27/rethinking-breakfast-chia-seed-flan/Makes 1 six ounce flan (Make as many as desired) 6-oz ramekin or custard cup 1 1/2 - 2 heaping tablespoons of chia seeds 4-5 oz of Vanilla Almond or Coconut milk - sweetened raw honey cinnamon, to tasteAdd honey to the bottom of your ramekin/cup. In a separate bowl, whisk milk, chia seeds, and cinnamon together until seeds are separated and not clumpy. Pour mixture into ramekin. dust with cinnamon. Cover with saran wrap and put in refrigerator for 4 hours or overnight (preferable). The seeds will soak up with milk and take on a custard-like consistency. Just run a knife around the ramekin to loosen and serve or just eat it straight from the cup.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I make something similar. It's very good! I suppose the Honey could be substituted with Maple Syrup for the FODMAP sensitive.Here's a topping I use for the Chia pudding:Raw Cashew Cream Topping16oz. Raw Cashews soaked 3-4 hrs3T sweetener1T Lemon Juice, optional2 1/2 C water2T grated Ginger root, optional1/2t ground cloveRinse Cashews, place in blender and add all ingredients. Blend until smooth; add water as necessary but keep fairly stiff.


----------

